# Red Comet Help for a Newbie?



## Crux Terminatus (Aug 10, 2010)

Hi everybody! 
I'm new to this forum, and I was wondering if anyone could give me some pointers on the care of Red Comet Goldfish. 

My goldfish Barry Cuda and Jaws Jefferson recently got sick, and I used salt water dips to cure them. They seem fine now but one of them has his eyes sunken into his head. Is there a way to fix this, or does this go away over time?

Thanks.

-CruxTerminatus


----------



## petlovingfreak (May 8, 2009)

Is it hole in the head disease? How often do you do water changes? Do you have any pictures?


----------



## Peeps (May 24, 2010)

Pictures would help. I don't think you can fix a sunken eye. What are your water paramaters? ammonia/nitrite/nitrate/ph.


----------



## pinetree (Nov 29, 2009)

Pictures would definitely be helpful so we can see what you're talking about.

How big is the tank and is it cycled?

What are the water parameters (in numbers please, not terms like "normal")
ammonia = 
nitrite = 
nitrate = 
pH = 

Do you have any medications on hand?


----------



## Crux Terminatus (Aug 10, 2010)

wow i'm in way over my head here. honestly, i'm just asking questions for my g/f who doesn't have net access. 

well...
water changes are 2x a week. 
the tank is a 10 gallon.
they didn't have hole-in-head, they had this fuzzy, wispy fungus that grew on their sides. when this happened they got sick and skinny, and we noticed the younger one has its eyes sunken into its head, not DEEP or anything, but it's noticable. 

they're bulking back up after treatment, swimming well, and are perky, but for some reason the face still looks thin and sickly.


----------



## Crux Terminatus (Aug 10, 2010)

medications? well we had FURAN or something like that but it just killed our last fish so we don't use that anymore.


----------



## Revolution1221 (Apr 20, 2010)

the tank is well over stocked but please test your water and list ammonia/nitrites/nitrates. i dont think the furan killed them unless you didn't follow the instructions its probably just the fact that the fish was sick. its going to be hard for us to help you without pictures.


----------



## Crux Terminatus (Aug 10, 2010)

Revolution1221 said:


> the tank is well over stocked but please test your water and list ammonia/nitrites/nitrates. i dont think the furan killed them unless you didn't follow the instructions its probably just the fact that the fish was sick. its going to be hard for us to help you without pictures.


alright, i'll try and get some better pics. i just have some crappy cell phone pics at the moment.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

well, commets/common goldfish can get the size of the tank they are in right now. You know the fish called a carp? THAT is what goldfish were bred from. They usually only reach about a foot long but can get up to 16 inches if cared for properly. I really don't know how to answer the question about it's sickness but pics would really help 

p.s. You don't beleive me about how big they can get, huh? Well check out this vid of Lily the jiant common goldfish that cost 19 cents when these people bought her!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg_Frevosyk&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=viG9WyTo_JU&feature=related


----------



## Crux Terminatus (Aug 10, 2010)

as far as ammonia/ph/nitrate/nitrite is concerned, my g/f does not check for that. she got them without knowing what she was really in for, and she has just been doing 5 gallon water changes 2x a week with water conditioner added, and they are still in very good condition. she has had them for about 9 months now. this is the first time they got sick in our care.


also, pics to be added soon.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

I recomend buying some test kits and a much larger tank.

Just sayin.


----------



## Crux Terminatus (Aug 10, 2010)

oh and due to her living constraints, she can't fit bigger tank in her living space.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Crux Terminatus said:


> oh and due to her living constraints, she can't fit bigger tank in her living space.


Oh, darn  Can't she upgrade to something like a 20 gal? They will only live a year or two in that tank size...I think their growth has already been stunted because comet goldfish that are 9 months old should be at least 5" long...Hmm. I guess it's ok, but I would check the water conditions. That would probably really help  

Good luck with the gold fishies ;D


----------



## Crux Terminatus (Aug 10, 2010)

by the way, where can I get duckweed? i have been worried about their diet, and heard that was a good supplement.


----------



## Crux Terminatus (Aug 10, 2010)

chocolatecrunch said:


> Oh, darn  Can't she upgrade to something like a 20 gal? They will only live a year or two in that tank size...I think their growth has already been stunted because comet goldfish that are 9 months old should be at least 5" long...Hmm. I guess it's ok, but I would check the water conditions. That would probably really help
> 
> Good luck with the gold fishies ;D


thanks! we could probably get a 20 gallon to squeeze in sometime really soon. they're about 4 inches now, so the 20 is a good bet.


----------



## Crux Terminatus (Aug 10, 2010)

have any of you had red comets? how did you take care of them when they got sick? please any advice will help.


----------



## chocolatecrunch (May 21, 2010)

Crux Terminatus said:


> thanks! we could probably get a 20 gallon to squeeze in sometime really soon. they're about 4 inches now, so the 20 is a good bet.


I guess they are doing good! Most common goldfish in a ten gal don't even reach that length  I think they would love the 20 gal and live longer and get larger too.

Pce out homies!


----------

